# Jardines del Norte, Merida



## ntbarclay (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I are planning on moving to Merida in April of next year and have been looking at a house in Jardines del Norte. Does anyone know the area? If you do, could you provide me with your thoughts on this area in particular. Thanks!


----------

